# Philip Morris HeatSticks



## Franky (14/10/14)

*Cigarette maker Philip Morris to sell new product that heats tobacco rather than burning it*

*Manufacturers hope the cigarette-like sticks, which contain tobacco, will appeal to smokers*
*HeatSticks are set to be launched in Japan and Italy this year*
*Philip Morris has purchased a British e-cigarette maker, Nicocigs*
*HEATSTICKS V E-CIGARETTES
How do e-cigarettes work?

E-cigarettes are battery powered and contain a cartridge filled with nicotine. When the user inhales, the nicotine is drawn into an atomizing chamber, where it is heated and turned into a vapour. The vapour is inhaled like a normal cigarette and a nicotine hit is delivered to the lungs without tar or toxins.

How do HeatSticks work?

The cigarette-like sticks are heated to maximum of 350 degrees Celsius in a hollow pen-like device to create a tobacco-flavoured nicotine vapour. They contain tobacco which is heated instead of burned to eliminate toxins found in smoke.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...l-sell-Marlboro-HeatSticks.html#ixzz3G7Qfxiea


*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (14/10/14)

Thanks for the heads up @Franky , Now i know what not to buy, I refuse to support any big tobacco company any further than I already have. We need to start *regulating* our support

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (14/10/14)

350 Degrees Celcius?!?! That's way beyond where, chemically, bad things start happening to juice.


----------



## Dr Phil (14/10/14)

Ahhh no thanks still burns tobacco


----------



## Alex (14/10/14)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/philip-morris-intl-to-sell-marlboro-heatstick.3321/


----------

